# You can now hail a ride in a fully autonomous vehicle, courtesy of Waymo



## tomatopaste

Google's autonomous driving company Waymo will soon make its official debut as a full-scale service on public streets. Arizona gave Waymo transportation network company (TNC) status on January 24, following the company's application on January 12

With its new TNC status, Waymo can start charging riders for its service, which can be accessed from a computer or an app. This could spell trouble for Uber, which has serious self-driving aspirations of its own

Waymo plans to extend its service to other cities, and its TNC permit goes a long way towards this endeavor.
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/waymo-now-a-full-ride-hailing-service/


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Google's autonomous driving company Waymo will soon make its official debut as a full-scale service on public streets. Arizona gave Waymo transportation network company (TNC) status on January 24, following the company's application on January 12
> 
> With its new TNC status, Waymo can start charging riders for its service, which can be accessed from a computer or an app. This could spell trouble for Uber, which has serious self-driving aspirations of its own
> 
> Waymo plans to extend its service to other cities, and its TNC permit goes a long way towards this endeavor.
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/waymo-now-a-full-ride-hailing-service/


Actually, no "I" can't hail a ride in a totally autonomous car and neither can you unless you're part of the study group. Why is it important to you to pick the articles with titles that are the most misleading?

Uber drivers are in no danger of losing their job to SDC's anytime soon.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Actually, no "I" can't hail a ride in a totally autonomous car and neither can you unless you're part of the study group. Why is it important to you to pick the articles with titles that are the most misleading?
> 
> Uber drivers are in no danger of losing their job to SDC's anytime soon.





ImSkittles said:


> Actually, no "I" can't hail a ride in a totally autonomous car and neither can you unless you're part of the study group. Why is it important to you to pick the articles with titles that are the most misleading?
> 
> Uber drivers are in no danger of losing their job to SDC's anytime soon.


The title of the article intentionally jumps the gun to get your attention. In the first paragraph the author states: Waymo will soon make its official debut as a full-scale service on public streets. This is true. Waymo will officially launch their self driving taxi service in Phoenix any minute now. Did the author confirm with Waymo that they are ready to launch any minute now, my guess is he did.

Uber drivers in Phoenix are walking dead.


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Uber drivers in Phoenix are walking dead.


LOL, now that's just funny.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> LOL, now that's just funny.


I tried to warn them


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> I tried to warn them


Of what? I still see this technology as being one to two decades away from being a viable competitor. If ever. I'm still waiting on that wonderful technology that's going to get us out of a grocery store without waiting in a line.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Of what? I still see this technology as being one to two decades away from being a viable competitor. If ever. I'm still waiting on that wonderful technology that's going to get us out of a grocery store without waiting in a line.


You mean Amazon Go.


----------



## heynow321

ImSkittles said:


> Actually, no "I" can't hail a ride in a totally autonomous car and neither can you unless you're part of the study group. Why is it important to you to pick the articles with titles that are the most misleading?
> 
> Uber drivers are in no danger of losing their job to SDC's anytime soon.


that's what he gets paid to do. Trying to run (extremely poorly I might add, I hope monica hires someone else) a disinformation campaign as there are so many people around here who point out the glaring and obvious flaws of level 4 and 5 SDC's.



tomatopaste said:


> You mean Amazon Go.


that had lines everywhere. saw them first hand.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

FUD


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> You mean Amazon Go.


Pretty much... 
here's a video and please note the date on the video! TWELVE YEARS later and still waiting!!! This store check out technology is far easier and far less dangerous than an SDC. TWELVE YEARS! 






Maybe I'll actually see this before I die of old age.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Pretty much...
> here's a video and please note the date on the video! TWELVE YEARS later and still waiting!!! This store check out technology is far easier and far less dangerous than an SDC. TWELVE YEARS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll actually see this before I die of old age.


Amazon Go is here today. Amazon did not buy Whole Foods for their fresh arugula.

Google started working on self driving cars in 2009. They are here today.


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Amazon Go is here today. Amazon did not buy Whole Foods for their fresh arugula.
> 
> Google started working on self driving cars in 2009. They are here today.


Yep, Amazon go is here today and I don't shop there. Like I said, I'm still waiting for it and it's been 12 years. This technology is far easier then an SDC. It has not taken away the check out people's jobs yet, and it's been OVER 12 years!

It looks pretty promising for the Uber drivers of the future, LOL.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Yep, Amazon go is here today and I don't shop there. Like I said, I'm still waiting for it and it's been 12 years. This technology is far easier then an SDC. It has not taken away the check out people's jobs yet, and it's been OVER 12 years!
> 
> It looks pretty promising for the Uber drivers of the future, LOL.


Uber drivers


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Uber drivers
> 
> View attachment 205861


Ahhhh, ridiculous photo op. But I guess that's to be expected when a person's fake headlines and false predictions become obvious.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Ahhhh, ridiculous photo op. But I guess that's to be expected when a person's fake headlines and false predictions become obvious.


What are you talking about? I had to use Photoshop to clean up most of the Uber drivers to make them even this presentable.


----------



## transporter007

ImSkittles said:


> Actually, no "I" can't hail a ride in a totally autonomous car and neither can you unless you're part of the study group. Why is it important to you to pick the articles with titles that are the most misleading?
> 
> Uber drivers are in no danger of losing their job to SDC's anytime soon.


Drivers are non-employee contractors, It's not "a job" it's "a gig" to supplement a full time salary, period


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Yep, Amazon go is here today and I don't shop there. Like I said, I'm still waiting for it and it's been 12 years. This technology is far easier then an SDC. It has not taken away the check out people's jobs yet, and it's been OVER 12 years!
> 
> It looks pretty promising for the Uber drivers of the future, LOL.


Flying taxis are here within two years


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Flying taxis are here within two years


no they aren't.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> no they aren't.


Yes they are


----------



## Uberdriver2710

'pie in the sky' 'fake news'


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Yes they are


nope


----------



## tomatopaste

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 'pie in the sky' 'fake news'


This is about as substantive a comment as you can make on the subject. Good job.



heynow321 said:


> nope


Yup


----------



## heynow321

nope, 'fraid not sparky


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> nope, 'fraid not sparky


heynow as a child


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> nope, 'fraid not sparky


Heynow's reasons for why flying taxis won't happen are:
1. no they aren't
2. nope
3. nope, 'fraid not sparky

Hopefully some on here are starting to realize that making decisions based on what the vaunted "UP community" spews out will cause you to make poor life decisions. The "community" hasn't had to answer for their uniformed positions as of yet, but that's now over. It's crunch time.


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Heynow's reasons for why flying taxis won't happen are:
> 1. no they aren't
> 2. nope
> 3. nope, 'fraid not sparky
> 
> Hopefully some on here are starting to realize that making decisions based on what the vaunted "UP community" spews out will cause you to make poor life decisions. The "community" hasn't had to answer for their uniformed positions as of yet, but that's now over. It's crunch time.


greg i've learned from you and ramz. i just say stuff like it's fact. nope, not gonna happen shill.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> greg i've learned from you and ramz. i just say stuff like it's fact. nope, not gonna happen shill.


On the contrary. I can show in 6 bullet points why self driving cars will be a home run:

There will be no reason to ever chose an Uber over a Waymo. Waymo will be:

cheaper
safer
more reliable. they won't cancel on you
brand new spacious vehicles, better than most Uber select.
you won't have to ride with a stranger
won't have to listen to @iheartuber @jocker12 or @tohunt4me biotch about transhumanist crap.
The "community" can't do that cause its positions are all based on emotion.


----------



## heynow321

Nope, you’re wrong about it all.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Nope, you're wrong about it all.


The "community" can't do that cause its positions are all based on emotion.


----------



## heynow321

nope


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> nope


You're a good spokesman for the vaunted "UP community." Actually you're a horrible spokesman but rather an honest spokesman showing the vapidity of the vaunted "UP community".



tomatopaste said:


> You're a good spokesman for the vaunted "UP community." Actually you're a horrible spokesman but rather an honest spokesman showing the vapidity of the vaunted "UP community".



All of this could allow the tech company to secure a place in the market by the time these other players make their entrance, and make it challenging for rivals to overcome or catch up to Waymo.
This is true. And why Uber is el toasto.

http://www.businessinsider.com/waymo-gets-go-ahead-for-autonomous-ride-hailing-in-arizona-2018-2


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> You're a good spokesman for the vaunted "UP community." Actually you're a horrible spokesman but rather an honest spokesman showing the vapidity of the vaunted "UP community".
> 
> 
> All of this could allow the tech company to secure a place in the market by the time these other players make their entrance, and make it challenging for rivals to overcome or catch up to Waymo.
> This is true. And why Uber is el toasto.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/waymo-gets-go-ahead-for-autonomous-ride-hailing-in-arizona-2018-2


gregory i'm just using the "debate" tactics you do! I'm very curious as to how you're compensated as you do a god awful job of trying to spread your propaganda around here, hence the walking punchline you are around here.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> gregory i'm just using the "debate" tactics you do! I'm very curious as to how you're compensated as you do a god awful job of trying to spread your propaganda around here, hence the walking punchline you are around here.


The only debate tactics being used are from you and the vaunted "UP community." Anyone that doesn't buy the "community's" uninformed and agreed upon positions must be on someone's payroll.


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> The only debate tactics being used are from you and the vaunted "UP community." Anyone that doesn't buy the "community's" uninformed and agreed upon positions must be on someone's payroll.


your us vs them mentality is very telling.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> your us vs them mentality is very telling.


Well yeaaaaaah. I1q


heynow321 said:


> your us vs them mentality is very telling.


Yes the 'us vs them' mentality on this forum IS very telling. Anyone who holds a view not sanctioned by the vaunted "UP community" is obviously on someone's payroll.


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> Google's autonomous driving company Waymo will soon make its official debut as a full-scale service on public streets. Arizona gave Waymo transportation network company (TNC) status on January 24, following the company's application on January 12
> 
> With its new TNC status, Waymo can start charging riders for its service, which can be accessed from a computer or an app. This could spell trouble for Uber, which has serious self-driving aspirations of its own
> 
> Waymo plans to extend its service to other cities, and its TNC permit goes a long way towards this endeavor.
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/waymo-now-a-full-ride-hailing-service/


Let's see if they can earn a profit at cheaper than Uber rates. Let's see how they handle complicated situations in inner cities, let's see how they avoid getting vandalized, kept clean, defaced, etc. It's all about viability so that verdict won't be known for a while. But, google has a lot of cash to operate for quite a while.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> Let's see if they can earn a profit at cheaper than Uber rates. Let's see how they handle complicated situations in inner cities, let's see how they avoid getting vandalized, kept clean, defaced, etc. It's all about viability so that verdict won't be known for a while. But, google has a lot of cash to operate for quite a while.


The only question is does it work or not. Google has proven that it works.

*Self-driving cars could slash Uber, Lyft prices by 50%, BP chief economist says*
*https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...ices-by-50-bp-chief-economist-says-2018-02-21
*
Already proved they can handle inner cities, outer cities and everything in between.
The cleaning and vandalism thing is way way way overblown. They have cameras. Cars today, for the most part, don't. Again, the only question is does it work. It works.


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> The only question is does it work or not. Google has proven that it works.
> 
> *Self-driving cars could slash Uber, Lyft prices by 50%, BP chief economist says*
> *https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...ices-by-50-bp-chief-economist-says-2018-02-21
> *
> Already proved they can handle inner cities, outer cities and everything in between.
> The cleaning and vandalism thing is way way way overblown. They have cameras. Cars today, for the most part, don't. Again, the only question is does it work. It works.


"Could". They are not feeling wear and tear right away, mind you, but in a couple of years, then tell me of they can continue to operate cheap rates. I've been in business, did business plans, which are based on "should, could" etc, and guess what, the real world always costs more than you think it does.

The only way to know if it will work is to allow a year or two to pass.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> "Could". They are not feeling wear and tear right away, mind you, but in a couple of years, then tell me of they can continue to operate cheap rates. I've been in business, did business plans, which are based on "should, could" etc, and guess what, the real world always costs more than you think it does.
> 
> The only way to know if it will work is to allow a year or two to pass.


They've been testing for years with millions of miles under their belt. Most issues that will arise have already arisen


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> The only question is does it work or not. Google has proven that it works.
> 
> *Self-driving cars could slash Uber, Lyft prices by 50%, BP chief economist says*
> *https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...ices-by-50-bp-chief-economist-says-2018-02-21
> *
> Already proved they can handle inner cities, outer cities and everything in between.
> The cleaning and vandalism thing is way way way overblown. They have cameras. Cars today, for the most part, don't. Again, the only question is does it work. It works.


You do realize that the link you provided shows this as being one to two decades away, LOL. The graph makes it pretty obvious. 

Uber drivers won't have to worry for years to come, LOL.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> You do realize that the link you provided shows this as being one to two decades away, LOL. The graph makes it pretty obvious.
> 
> Uber drivers won't have to worry for years to come, LOL.


Yeah, go with that.

Khosrowshahi said self-driven vehicles are going to come on the Uber network sooner than most people are expecting, in fact within a year. He said Uber's idea was not to develop autonomy as a lab experiment, but with real commercial use.

http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ech-self-driving-cars-just-year-away-5074073/


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Yeah, go with that.
> 
> Khosrowshahi said self-driven vehicles are going to come on the Uber network sooner than most people are expecting, in fact within a year. He said Uber's idea was not to develop autonomy as a lab experiment, but with real commercial use.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ech-self-driving-cars-just-year-away-5074073/


So?  LMAO

Uber drivers STILL don't have anything to worry about for a decade or two (if ever).

Didn't you also say something about Uber drivers losing their clientele by April of this year, because of Waymo? 

Maybe you should post the link of all those Uber drivers that are out of work because of Waymo, LMAO. 

Do you know how to read the articles you've been linking to?


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> So?  LMAO
> 
> Uber drivers STILL don't have anything to worry about for a decade or two (if ever).
> 
> Didn't you also say something about Uber drivers losing their clientele by April of this year, because of Waymo?
> 
> Maybe you should post the link of all those Uber drivers that are out of work because of Waymo, LMAO.
> 
> Do you know how to read the articles you've been linking to?


Einstein, even the Uber CEO is telling you that within a year Uber will have self driving taxis. Now take that info and combine it with the previous article where BP's chief economist says self driving taxis will charge half of what Uber is currently charging.

Now add both those items with the fact that GM will join Waymo in the self driving taxi market before Uber. Now add 10 other tech and auto companies to the mix. Now please explain to the class how it's going to make sense to compete with self driving taxis at half what your making now.


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Einstein, even the Uber CEO is telling you that within a year Uber will have self driving taxis. Now take that info and combine it with the previous article where BP's chief economist says self driving taxis will charge half of what Uber is currently charging.
> 
> Now add both those items with the fact that GM will join Waymo in the self driving taxi market before Uber. Now add 10 other tech and auto companies to the mix. Now please explain to the class how it's going to make sense to compete with self driving taxis at half what your making now.


So I see you've got NOTHING, lol.

You are the one making the ludicrous claim that Uber drivers will be without passengers soon. Put up or shut up, LMAO.

So far the only thing you've linked to shows SDC's as being "common" to be 1-2 DECADES away (if ever).

Read your own links and try real hard to comprehend the words that are being written. You look like a fool.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> So I see you've got NOTHING, lol.
> 
> You are the one making the ludicrous claim that Uber drivers will be without passengers soon. Put up or shut up, LMAO.
> 
> So far the only thing you've linked to shows SDC's as being "common" to be 1-2 DECADES away (if ever).
> 
> Read your own links and try real hard to comprehend the words that are being written. You look like a fool.


Go buy that SUV, you'll be fine.


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Go buy that SUV, you'll be fine.


I would IF that were something I wanted. I don't want one. I'm more of a Corvette type. It's good to see you're starting to realize how stupid you've been looking though.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> I would IF that were something I wanted. I don't want one. I'm more of a Corvette type. It's good to see you're starting to realize how stupid you've been looking though.


Hmmmm, why did I have you pegged as a Volvo driver? Let's recap today's news, shall we?

The communist State of California will approve self driving cars, with no one in the drivers seat, on California roads by April 2. The whole "self driving cars will never happen cause 'regulations' cause 'laws' cause 'blah blah blah' turned out to be total crapola, huh? I mean if the commies in California can't stop self driving cars, who can?
_Self-driving vehicles without any backup driver in them could be allowed on California roads as soon as April under California Department of Motor Vehicles rules up for approval Monday - even sooner than the previously anticipated June launch.

The new rules have been with the Office of Administrative Law for review since January and are expected to be approved Monday, a DMV spokeswoman told the Business Times. If the regulations are approved, the DMV could issue a public notice soon after and start approving applications 30 days later. That means the state could issue permits as soon as April 2 for fully driverless vehicles._

https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfran...les-on-california-roads-by-april.html?ana=twt


CEO of Uber says commercial self driving cars will be part of Uber's fleet within a year. Now I doubt this will happen but it shows Uber and the rest of the pack are very worried Waymo's going to get out to an insurmountable lead and are desperate to remain relevant.

_Khosrowshahi said self-driven vehicles are going to come on the Uber network sooner than most people are expecting, in fact within a year. He said Uber's idea was not to develop autonomy as a lab experiment, but with real commercial use._

http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ech-self-driving-cars-just-year-away-5074073/​


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> Hmmmm, why did I have you pegged as a Volvo driver? Let's recap today's news, shall we?
> 
> The communist State of California will approve self driving cars, with no one in the drivers seat, on California roads by April 2. The whole "self driving cars will never happen cause 'regulations' cause 'laws' cause 'blah blah blah' turned out to be total crapola, huh? I mean if the commies in California can't stop self driving cars, who can?
> _Self-driving vehicles without any backup driver in them could be allowed on California roads as soon as April under California Department of Motor Vehicles rules up for approval Monday - even sooner than the previously anticipated June launch.
> 
> The new rules have been with the Office of Administrative Law for review since January and are expected to be approved Monday, a DMV spokeswoman told the Business Times. If the regulations are approved, the DMV could issue a public notice soon after and start approving applications 30 days later. That means the state could issue permits as soon as April 2 for fully driverless vehicles._
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfran...les-on-california-roads-by-april.html?ana=twt
> 
> 
> CEO of Uber says commercial self driving cars will be part of Uber's fleet within a year. Now I doubt this will happen but it shows Uber and the rest of the pack are very worried Waymo's going to get out to an insurmountable lead and are desperate to remain relevant.
> 
> _Khosrowshahi said self-driven vehicles are going to come on the Uber network sooner than most people are expecting, in fact within a year. He said Uber's idea was not to develop autonomy as a lab experiment, but with real commercial use._
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/te...ech-self-driving-cars-just-year-away-5074073/​


Well... Just another link proving that Uber drivers are safe and secure from the SDC for a decade or two longer! Thanks for the link. 

Why don't you come back when it looks like Uber will be eliminating human drivers from their fleet, nationwide, within a year or two... 

Hell... post a link where the drivers in San Francisco need to worry about actually losing fares because of SDC's in the next year or two, LMAO.

"Could have" and "maybe" for a couple/few experimental cars is NOT a threat to any taxi, Uber, limo or bus driver, in the near future, lol.

MAYBE in a decade or two... If ever.  Thanks again for proving it with your links.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> Well... Just another link proving that Uber drivers are safe and secure from the SDC for a decade or two longer! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Why don't you come back when it looks like Uber will be eliminating human drivers from their fleet, nationwide, within a year or two...
> 
> Hell... post a link where the drivers in San Francisco need to worry about actually losing fares because of SDC's in the next year or two, LMAO.
> 
> "Could have" and "maybe" for a couple/few experimental cars is NOT a threat to any taxi, Uber, limo or bus driver, in the near future, lol.
> 
> MAYBE in a decade or two... If ever.  Thanks again for proving it with your links.


You're not what people would call, bright, are you? Uber won't be eliminating human drivers, Waymo will do it for them, and then GM/Cruise will join in the fun.

Waymo has been doing most of their self driving testing in these four cities; Phoenix, Mountain View CA, Austin TX and Kirkland WA. Today it was revealed that California will allow fully autonomous cars on the road by April 2. The headquarters of Google is in Mountain View California, 40 minutes from San Francisco. Do you suppose Google had something to do with regulators and politicians seeing the light?

Waymo just ordered thousands more self driving Chrysler mini vans, guess where they're going? Hello San Francisco metro Uber drivers. Seattle metro and Austin Uber drivers, how's the weather?


----------



## ImSkittles

tomatopaste said:


> You're not what people would call, bright, are you? Uber won't be eliminating human drivers, Waymo will do it for them, and then GM/Cruise will join in the fun.
> 
> Waymo has been doing most of their self driving testing in these four cities; Phoenix, Mountain View CA, Austin TX and Kirkland WA. Today it was revealed that California will allow fully autonomous cars on the road by April 2. The headquarters of Google is in Mountain View California, 40 minutes from San Francisco. Do you suppose Google had something to do with regulators and politicians seeing the light?
> 
> Waymo just ordered thousands more self driving Chrysler mini vans, guess where they're going? Hello San Francisco metro Uber drivers. Seattle metro and Austin Uber drivers, how's the weather?
> 
> View attachment 207683


With all your blathering on and on, your words hold NO substance. Show the proof that drivers are going to be without work within a year or two, or STFU, lol. You look like a complete lunatic with your obvious inability to read the words (and graphs) of the links that you yourself post. 

Now why don't you run along and get back to making your little sand castles in your sand box. Hurry up now, before a cat comes along and donates extra "materials" that your mommy won't be happy that you get all over yourself.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> With all your blathering on and on, your words hold NO substance. Show the proof that drivers are going to be without work within a year or two, or STFU, lol. You look like a complete lunatic with your obvious inability to read the words (and graphs) of the links that you yourself post.
> 
> Now why don't you run along and get back to making your little sand castles in your sand box. Hurry up now, before a cat comes along and donates extra "materials" that your mommy won't be happy that you get all over yourself.


Build up to Desert Storm










Build up to Phoenix Desert Storm










Baghdad Bob:





ImSkittlesBob:

"Why don't you come back when it looks like Uber will be eliminating human drivers from their fleet, nationwide, within a year or two... 

Hell... post a link where the drivers in San Francisco need to worry about actually losing fares because of SDC's in the next year or two, LMAO.

"Could have" and "maybe" for a couple/few experimental cars is NOT a threat to any taxi, Uber, limo or bus driver, in the near future, lol.

MAYBE in a decade or two... If ever.  Thanks again for proving it with your links. "


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> They've been testing for years with millions of miles under their belt. Most issues that will arise have already arisen


The tests have been done in highly controlled circumstances, I'm talking about the general "wild" out there, the real world outside of test zones, on a grand scale. It's not anywhere near that point. Things change a lot when you go big, and they haven't tested it as "all over the world" yet. far from it. I suspect it will take at least one generation, if these things are viable at all, for there to be a sea change. Today, most people do not want them, so driver's jobs are not going away anytime soon.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> The tests have been done in highly controlled circumstances


This is nonsense. Self driving cars are being tested all over the world. Waymo itself has driven more miles than the average person will ever drive in a lifetime. This is GM/Cruise driving in downtown San Francisco at night. Many Uber drivers won't even drive in downtown SF at night.






And this video is from almost a year ago. This is as difficult driving as you'll find anywhere.


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> This is nonsense. Self driving cars are being tested all over the world. Waymo itself has driven more miles than the average person will ever drive in a lifetime. This is GM/Cruise driving in downtown San Francisco at night. Many Uber drivers won't even drive in downtown SF at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this video is from almost a year ago. This is as difficult driving as you'll find anywhere.


Yeah and it ****s up all the time throughout that video, dumbass.

I'd suggest everyone watch this video at half speed so you can really see how many times this thing &%[email protected]!*s up or takes actions that would cause massive slowdowns.

1:01 - the car stalls and can't seem to figure out what the parked car on the right is doing despite having plenty of room to get by on the left. do shit like this during rush hr and it will cause major back ups.

1:30 - the car doesn't choose to go around a left turning car despite having plenty of room to do so, will cause back ups and be incredibly frustrating for passengers.

1:52 - the car waits for the light to cycle to turn right instead of turning right on a red despite having opportunities to do so. that will piss off passengers and further increase traffic.

2:48 - the car just stops in the middle of the road and seems to be confused by the car on the left despite having open road in front of it. awesome for traffic and passengers.

2:54 - "stop 2" the car just blocks the lane despite having plenty of room to pull over 10 feet in front of it. Other drivers will love that!

3:00 - another missed opportunity to turn right safely but instead it just sits there.

3:26 - another botched right turn despite having plenty of room.

4:09 - the thing just stops in the middle of a wide open road with nothing blocking it! how the &%[email protected]!* is that safe?

4:00 - 4:30 - the thing is not accelerating nearly as fast as the rest of traffic allowing a ton of cars to get in front of it with the huge gaps it's creating. Hope passengers have all the time in the world to get to where they're going.

4:47 - the thing just stops in the middle of the lane before a green light with no obstructions. again, how safe.

5:25 - "stop 3" blocks the lane again despite having an open parking spot right in front of it.

5:46 - plenty of room to move forward but it decides to stop and block the lane while a car in front is turning left.

6:11 - could have easily made the light safely, chose to stop. how frustrating for a potential passenger.

8:01 - the thing is obviously confused by the cars around it and slows down despite having wide open road in front of it allowing more cars to jump in front of it. Sure hope these passengers aren't in a hurry.

8:15 - unable to make a right on the red light despite having a huge opportunity to do so. guess we just aren't turning right on reds anymore.

8:27 - "stop 5" blocks the lane again despite having a parking spot RIGHT next to it that any human could have easily pulled into.


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> Flying taxis are here within two years


Ohhhh . . . THAT looks safe.

Whats it called ?
Humpty Dumpty ?

Oops . . . " Hard Landing"


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Yeah and it &%[email protected]!*s up all the time throughout that video, dumbass.


Are we allowed to call people dumbass and jackass on here, or just certain people are allowed to?



heynow321 said:


> Yeah and it &%[email protected]!*s up all the time throughout that video, dumbass.
> 
> I'd suggest everyone watch this video at half speed so you can really see how many times this thing &%[email protected]!*s up or takes actions that would cause massive slowdowns.
> 
> 1:01 - the car stalls and can't seem to figure out what the parked car on the right is doing despite having plenty of room to get by on the left. do shit like this during rush hr and it will cause major back ups.
> 
> 1:30 - the car doesn't choose to go around a left turning car despite having plenty of room to do so, will cause back ups and be incredibly frustrating for passengers.
> 
> 1:52 - the car waits for the light to cycle to turn right instead of turning right on a red despite having opportunities to do so. that will piss off passengers and further increase traffic.
> 
> 2:48 - the car just stops in the middle of the road and seems to be confused by the car on the left despite having open road in front of it. awesome for traffic and passengers.
> 
> 2:54 - "stop 2" the car just blocks the lane despite having plenty of room to pull over 10 feet in front of it. Other drivers will love that!
> 
> 3:00 - another missed opportunity to turn right safely but instead it just sits there.
> 
> 3:26 - another botched right turn despite having plenty of room.
> 
> 4:09 - the thing just stops in the middle of a wide open road with nothing blocking it! how the &%[email protected]!* is that safe?
> 
> 4:00 - 4:30 - the thing is not accelerating nearly as fast as the rest of traffic allowing a ton of cars to get in front of it with the huge gaps it's creating. Hope passengers have all the time in the world to get to where they're going.
> 
> 4:47 - the thing just stops in the middle of the lane before a green light with no obstructions. again, how safe.
> 
> 5:25 - "stop 3" blocks the lane again despite having an open parking spot right in front of it.
> 
> 5:46 - plenty of room to move forward but it decides to stop and block the lane while a car in front is turning left.
> 
> 6:11 - could have easily made the light safely, chose to stop. how frustrating for a potential passenger.
> 
> 8:01 - the thing is obviously confused by the cars around it and slows down despite having wide open road in front of it allowing more cars to jump in front of it. Sure hope these passengers aren't in a hurry.
> 
> 8:15 - unable to make a right on the red light despite having a huge opportunity to do so. guess we just aren't turning right on reds anymore.
> 
> 8:27 - "stop 5" blocks the lane again despite having a parking spot RIGHT next to it that any human could have easily pulled into.


This was stupid the first time you posted it. It's still stupid


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> This is nonsense. Self driving cars are being tested all over the world. Waymo itself has driven more miles than the average person will ever drive in a lifetime. This is GM/Cruise driving in downtown San Francisco. at night. Many Uber drivers won't even drive


Sdc's are still in their infancy they're a far cry from where human-driven cars are now.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> Sdc's are still in their infancy they're a far cry from where human-driven cars are now.


You are very ill informed


----------



## tomatopaste

tomatopaste said:


> Are we allowed to call people dumbass and jackass on here, or just certain people are allowed to?


I mean if Heynow is allowed to call people jackass and dumbass, am I allowed to call Heynow an asshole?


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Are we allowed to call people dumbass and jackass on here, or just certain people are allowed to?
> 
> This was stupid the first time you posted it. It's still stupid


I know child, cognitive dissonance is so uncomfortable. Probably makes your job harder too


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> You are very ill informed


Okay, then divide the number of SDCs currently being utilized without drivers by the total number of cars being driven by the public in the entire world, and you'll come up with a number, multiply it by 100 to get a percentage, and that is the percentage of SDCs relative to the general number of human driven cars.

That percentage is a tiny fraction of one percent.

Thereby, proving my original point. Apparently math is not your forte.


----------



## heynow321

Oscar Levant said:


> Okay, then divide the number of SDCs currently being utilized without drivers by the total number of cars being driven by the public in the entire world, and you'll come up with a number, multiply it by 100 to get a percentage, and that is the percentage of SDCs relative to the general number of human driven cars.
> 
> That percentage is a tiny fraction of one percent.
> 
> Thereby, proving my original point. Apparently math is not your forte.


math, english, basic reading comprehension.....you know, the minor stuff.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> Okay, then divide the number of SDCs currently being utilized without drivers by the total number of cars being driven by the public in the entire world, and you'll come up with a number, multiply it by 100 to get a percentage, and that is the percentage of SDCs relative to the general number of human driven cars.
> 
> That percentage is a tiny fraction of one percent.
> 
> Thereby, proving my original point. Apparently math is not your forte.


Nonsense. If Waymo has driven over 4 million miles with their self driving cars and never caused an accident, then every car you replace with a Waymo self driving car would not get in an accident for at least 4 million miles, and counting.

Every new Waymo car you put on the road has the same experience and skill set as every other Waymo car. Not so for humans.



tomatopaste said:


> Nonsense. If Waymo has driven over 4 million miles with their self driving cars and never caused an accident, then every car you replace with a Waymo self driving car would not get in an accident for at least 4 million miles, and counting.
> 
> Every new Waymo car you put on the road has the same experience and skill set as every other Waymo car. Not so for humans.


The sooner we can replace humans on the freeway the safer we'll be. Self driving cars can all drive the same speed and keep the same distance from the car in front. Human driven cars can't all drive at the same speed, which every so often ends up in a fiery ball of flames. And that's not a good thing.


----------



## Trafficat

tomatopaste said:


> Nonsense. If Waymo has driven over 4 million miles with their self driving cars and never caused an accident, then every car you replace with a Waymo self driving car would not get in an accident for at least 4 million miles, and counting.
> 
> Every new Waymo car you put on the road has the same experience and skill set as every other Waymo car. Not so for humans.
> 
> The sooner we can replace humans on the freeway the safer we'll be. Self driving cars can all drive the same speed and keep the same distance from the car in front. Human driven cars can't all drive at the same speed, which every so often ends up in a fiery ball of flames. And that's not a good thing.


The problem with replacing human driving with self-driving cars is... I like driving. Getting human drivers off the road may be safer in the long run... but also boring. I'd rather take my chances in becoming a ball of flames.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

tomatopaste said:


> Nonsense. If Waymo has driven over 4 million miles with their self driving cars and never caused an accident, then every car you replace with a Waymo self driving car would not get in an accident for at least 4 million miles, and counting.
> 
> Every new Waymo car you put on the road has the same experience and skill set as every other Waymo car. Not so for humans.
> 
> The sooner we can replace humans on the freeway the safer we'll be. Self driving cars can all drive the same speed and keep the same distance from the car in front. Human driven cars can't all drive at the same speed, which every so often ends up in a fiery ball of flames. And that's not a good thing.


Uber just found a way to combat waymo and cannibalize itself, its called express pool


----------



## tomatopaste

Trafficat said:


> The problem with replacing human driving with self-driving cars is... I like driving. Getting human drivers off the road may be safer in the long run... but also boring. I'd rather take my chances in becoming a ball of flames.


You'll always be able to drive on certain roads at certain times. But even you will welcome the elimination of virtually all traffic jams.


----------



## ImSkittles

heynow321 said:


> math, english, basic reading comprehension.....you know, the minor stuff.


SO TRUE! Look at the post directly after your last post, lol. He quoted Oscar Levant then responded with nonsensical blathering that had NOTHING to do with the post he was quoting, LMAO.

Good old tomatopaste, no intelligence to really speak of.  Too bad he can't comprehend his own links... It could save him a lot of time and embarrassment if he could.


----------



## tomatopaste

ImSkittles said:


> SO TRUE! Look at the post directly after your last post, lol. He quoted Oscar Levant then responded with nonsensical blathering that had NOTHING to do with the post he was quoting, LMAO.
> 
> Good old tomatopaste, no intelligence to really speak of.  Too bad he can't comprehend his own links... It could save him a lot of time and embarrassment if he could. [/QUOTE
> 
> Your bulb doesn't seems to be getting any brighter. Have you considered taking some online courses?





ImSkittles said:


> SO TRUE! Look at the post directly after your last post, lol. He quoted Oscar Levant then responded with nonsensical blathering that had NOTHING to do with the post he was quoting, LMAO.
> 
> Good old tomatopaste, no intelligence to really speak of.  Too bad he can't comprehend his own links... It could save him a lot of time and embarrassment if he could.


Your bulb doesn't seems to be getting any brighter. Have you considered taking some online courses?


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> If Waymo has driven over 4 million miles with their self driving cars and never caused an accident, then every car you replace with a Waymo self driving car would not get in an accident for at least 4 million miles, and counting.


LOL OMG that has got to be the most ******ed thing I've ever seen you post!!! that's some of the most egregiously flawed "logic" i've ever seen on this board by anyone. wowza



ImSkittles said:


> SO TRUE! Look at the post directly after your last post, lol. He quoted Oscar Levant then responded with nonsensical blathering that had NOTHING to do with the post he was quoting, LMAO.
> 
> Good old tomatopaste, no intelligence to really speak of.  Too bad he can't comprehend his own links... It could save him a lot of time and embarrassment if he could.


it's kind of strange b/c you would think his bosses would want someone competent. must be some kind of shitty unpaid internship or something.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Google's autonomous driving company Waymo will soon make its official debut as a full-scale service on public streets. Arizona gave Waymo transportation network company (TNC) status on January 24, following the company's application on January 12
> 
> With its new TNC status, Waymo can start charging riders for its service, which can be accessed from a computer or an app. This could spell trouble for Uber, which has serious self-driving aspirations of its own
> 
> Waymo plans to extend its service to other cities, and its TNC permit goes a long way towards this endeavor.
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/waymo-now-a-full-ride-hailing-service/


Talk to me on April 30, which is a good 2 months from now. Let me know how it's going then. My prediction: yawns from the pax

Also, PS: as of now, a week after you started this thread, the official word is that "Waymo are ready to launch any minute now"... things may still get bumped, pushed back, have bugs to work out, etc.

Come April 30, Waymo may still not even LAUNCH yet let alone gauge how pax respond.


----------



## RamzFanz

Oscar Levant said:


> Let's see if they can earn a profit at cheaper than Uber rates.


Do you earn a profit?


----------



## Oscar Levant

RamzFanz said:


> Do you earn a profit?


Not really


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> LOL OMG that has got to be the most ******ed thing I've ever seen you post!!! that's some of the most egregiously flawed "logic" i've ever seen on this board by anyone. wowza


Ok I realize this might be a hard concept cause there are no pictures, so I've added pictures. Hope this helps.























Patrick sucks as a driver, but Spongebob is a good driver. Driving skills are not transferable between humans or even between sea creatures, whereas they are among robots.

A 16 yr old with a new driver's license, on average, is much more prone to accidents than someone with decades of driving experience. A new robot car off the assembly line however has the same driving skill as every other robot car.


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> Nonsense.


You haven't actually refuted the fact that sdc's are in their infancy.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> You haven't actually refuted the fact that sdc's are in their infancy.


Nuclear bombs were in their infancy in 1945, they still destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> Nuclear bombs were in their infancy in 1945, they still destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


False comparison


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> False comparison


Spot on comparison. Self driving vehicle technology, today, is powerful enough to destroy the driving-for-hire industry, today.



tomatopaste said:


> Ok I realize this might be a hard concept cause there are no pictures, so I've added pictures. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 208231
> View attachment 208232
> View attachment 208233
> 
> 
> Patrick sucks as a driver, but Spongebob is a good driver. Driving skills are not transferable between humans or even between sea creatures, whereas they are among robots.
> 
> A 16 yr old with a new driver's license, on average, is much more prone to accidents than someone with decades of driving experience. A new robot car off the assembly line however has the same driving skill as every other robot car.


Sometimes it helps to break it down to a SpongeBob level. Hey, I'm a giver. And a stinker.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Talk to me on April 30, which is a good 2 months from now. Let me know how it's going then. My prediction: yawns from the pax
> 
> Also, PS: as of now, a week after you started this thread, the official word is that "Waymo are ready to launch any minute now"... things may still get bumped, pushed back, have bugs to work out, etc.
> 
> Come April 30, Waymo may still not even LAUNCH yet let alone gauge how pax respond.


Let's recap, shall we?

Waymo has been driving in Chandler Arizona with no one in the driver's seat since mid October. There have been no accidents, no deaths, not even so much as a fender bender.

On April 2, a month from now, Waymo with others to follow will be operating fully autonomous self driving cars in California with no one in the driver's seat.

One of your vaunted numerous reasons why self driving cars are 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever is; regulations, laws, blah blah blah. How'd that work out? Yes a few commie Senators; Fienstein, Blumenthal and Markey put up token resistance for the record. And even communist California said: yeah yeah duly noted now sit down.

The vaunted "UP community" is clinging to their one fading glimmer of hope, that Waymo has yet to run people's credit cards to prove self driving cars are 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Let's recap, shall we?
> 
> Waymo has been driving in Chandler Arizona with no one in the driver's seat since mid October. There have been no accidents, no deaths, not even so much as a fender bender.
> 
> On April 2, a month from now, Waymo with others to follow will be operating fully autonomous self driving cars in California with no one in the driver's seat.
> 
> One of your vaunted numerous reasons why self driving cars are 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever is; regulations, laws, blah blah blah. How'd that work out? Yes a few commie Senators; Fienstein, Blumenthal and Markey put up token resistance for the record. And even communist California said: yeah yeah duly noted now sit down.
> 
> The vaunted "UP community" is clinging to their one fading glimmer of hope, that Waymo has yet to run people's credit cards to prove self driving cars are 10, 20, 30 years away, if ever.


You're pretty good at the corporate doublespeak. I don't care if they start testing in California. I want to see if they actually launch (anywhere) and if so how the public gravitates towards it- or not. Those are the only 2 things that matter. All this other Mumbo jumbo you keep spouting are just distractions.

Let's just focus on April 30 and Phoenix shall we? Two things:

1. Waymo has to actually have launched in Phoenix by April 30
2. Let's see how the public gravitates to the service (or if they treat it like the Segway)

So let me get this straight: you're trying to make like running people's credit cards is no big deal? That that one little thing should not hold up Waymo for 10-30 years? Well doing so does two things: 1) it officially launches as a business not a hobby, internship, test, promotion, etc and 2) it puts itself out there into the free market and lets the public decide with their dollars. As of now there are no guarantees that those 2 things will actually happen (aside from your bought and paid for boasting).

One last thing: you were hired to come onto this board to see how people felt about their business being affected by SDCs. I doubt insulting people was in your job description. I think you just did that on your own. You seem like the kinda guy who tortures animals.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> 2. Let's see how the public gravitates to the service (or if they treat it like the Segway


That's like saying we have to wait for Sports Illustrated to release the swimsuit issue to know if men find Kate Upton attractive.

https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...2#imgdii=RTtDjidZ71rPtM:&imgrc=wzx5uJj8uQuacM:


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> That's like saying we have to wait for Sports Illustrated to release the swimsuit issue to know if men find Kate Upton attractive.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...2#imgdii=RTtDjidZ71rPtM:&imgrc=wzx5uJj8uQuacM:


Bad analogy.

Kate Upton has already established herself as an attractive woman through numerous appearances.

SDCs as a business that people will vote for with their dollars? Completely unproven at this time.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Bad analogy.
> 
> Kate Upton has already established herself as an attractive woman through numerous appearances.
> 
> SDCs as a business that people will vote for with their dollars? Completely unproven at this time.


Kate Upton didn't "establish" herself as an attractive woman, she IS an attractive woman and that's obvious to anyone with a pulse. Self driving cars are grand slam home run and that's also obvious to anyone with a pulse, errr, minus the vaunted UP community.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Kate Upton didn't "establish" herself as an attractive woman, she IS an attractive woman and that's obvious to anyone with a pulse. Self driving cars are grand slam home run and that's also obvious to anyone with a pulse, errr, minus the vaunted UP community.





tomatopaste said:


> Kate Upton didn't "establish" herself as an attractive woman, she IS an attractive woman and that's obvious to anyone with a pulse. Self driving cars are grand slam home run and that's also obvious to anyone with a pulse, errr, minus the vaunted UP community.


I see those Tony Robbins courses are really working for you.

But trying to equate your corporate hopes and dreams to be on par with a law of nature is.. pathetic.

And also a smokescreen. Because at the end of the day, no matter how much you beat your chest, the public still has to decide with their dollars. And the last time some board room toadie tried to act like he knew what the public was going to eat up like candy we got Apple Maps.

(I was gonna say New Coke, but you're way too young to remember that)


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I see those Tony Robbins courses are really working for you.
> 
> But trying to equate your corporate hopes and dreams to be on par with a law of nature is.. pathetic.
> 
> And also a smokescreen. Because at the end of the day, no matter how much you beat your chest, the public still has to decide with their dollars. And the last time some board room toadie tried to act like he knew what the public was going to eat up like candy we got Apple Maps.
> 
> (I was gonna say New Coke, but you're way too young to remember that)


No, we got Google maps


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> No, we got Google maps


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I see those Tony Robbins courses are really working for you.
> 
> But trying to equate your corporate hopes and dreams to be on par with a law of nature is.. pathetic.
> 
> And also a smokescreen. Because at the end of the day, no matter how much you beat your chest, the public still has to decide with their dollars. And the last time some board room toadie tried to act like he knew what the public was going to eat up like candy we got Apple Maps.
> 
> (I was gonna say New Coke, but you're way too young to remember that)


When lawyers have the facts on their side, they argue the facts. When they have the law on their side, they argue the law. When they have neither, they pound the table. Iheart pounds the table a lot.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> When lawyers have the facts on their side, they argue the facts. When they have the law on their side, they argue the law. When they have neither, they pound the table. Iheart pounds the table a lot.


Sir, try to remain focused. Did you take your ritalin today?

I'd like you to ask yourself the only question that matters here. The question is: when (or should I say "IF", hehe, just kidding) Waymo launches as a real business, will the public flock to it and eventually choose an SDC over an Uber?

THAT is the question. Everything else is noise. and to answer that question, NEITHER ONE OF US has facts.

YOU are telling us all the reasons why you "think" this will go one way, and I am telling us all the reasons why I "think" it will go the other way.

Now, listen very carefully.. there are plenty of facts for a whole host of things, but to answer THAT particular question conclusively...THERE ARE NO FACTS. The only way to get facts to that question is to wait... watch it happen... and then find out.

All the research you have does not prove that the public will decide to overwhelmingly choose an SDC taxi over a human driver. (Well, we tested the Waymo car for over 4 million miles so that means the public will eat it up. GTFOH!!) You are very cleverly and very craftily trying to use one set of facts to prove something totally unrelated.

Have SDCs driven x amount of miles? Yes. That is a fact. Are they in the test phase in Phoenix right now offering riders free rides in exchange for their opinions and silence on negative press? yes that's a fact. Does it prove an SDC taxi service will become a big hit? No it does not.

There is no way to prove it. You just have to watch and see if it does or does not happen.

But you're good at making noise. Maybe you shoulda been a rock star. Although you don't strike me as being talented.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Sir, try to remain focused. Did you take your ritalin today?
> 
> I'd like you to ask yourself the only question that matters here. The question is: when (or should I say "IF", hehe, just kidding) Waymo launches as a real business, will the public flock to it and eventually choose an SDC over an Uber?
> 
> THAT is the question. Everything else is noise. and to answer that question, NEITHER ONE OF US has facts.
> 
> YOU are telling us all the reasons why you "think" this will go one way, and I am telling us all the reasons why I "think" it will go the other way.
> 
> Now, listen very carefully.. there are plenty of facts for a whole host of things, but to answer THAT particular question conclusively...THERE ARE NO FACTS. The only way to get facts to that question is to wait... watch it happen... and then find out.
> 
> All the research you have does not prove that the public will decide to overwhelmingly choose an SDC taxi over a human driver. (Well, we tested the Waymo car for over 4 million miles so that means the public will eat it up. GTFOH!!) You are very cleverly and very craftily trying to use one set of facts to prove something totally unrelated.
> 
> Have SDCs driven x amount of miles? Yes. That is a fact. Are they in the test phase in Phoenix right now offering riders free rides in exchange for their opinions and silence on negative press? yes that's a fact. Does it prove an SDC taxi service will become a big hit? No it does not.
> 
> There is no way to prove it. You just have to watch and see if it does or does not happen.
> 
> But you're good at making noise. Maybe you shoulda been a rock star. Although you don't strike me as being talented.


Right, it's not possible to do analysis or research into a new company or technology, you simply have to wait and see if people buy their product or service. Venture capilalists should just put perspective companies on a wall, put on a blindfold and start throwing darts. Early investor in Facebook were idiots. Early investors in Amazon - idiots.
Microsoft - idiots
Adobe - idiots
Google - idiots


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Right, it's not possible to do analysis or research into a new company or technology, you simply have to wait and see if people buy their product or service.


That is precisely how every company works. You can make a few guesses, but at the end of the day they are no match for reality. And in the case of SDCs you're not just providing something new, you're asking the pax to literally change their whole life. No one has ever been driven by a robot car driver on a mass scale before and you think people will just say "eh, ok" like it's nothing?

The young people, perhaps. But the old timers? No way. That's why we wait for them to die off and then this thing has got a better chance. How long will that take? Oh 10-30 years or so. Gee, where have I heard that number before?

And all those companies you named the early investors were gamblers and huge risk-takers.

It's easy to Monday morning QB when a tech company becomes successful but believe you me there are tons of unsuccessful tech start-ups. For every one Facebook there's a thousand Napsters. (Sean Parker was an early investor in both).


----------



## getawaycar

tomatopaste said:


> Right, it's not possible to do analysis or research into a new company or technology, you simply have to wait and see if people buy their product or service. Venture capilalists should just put perspective companies on a wall, put on a blindfold and start throwing darts. Early investor in Facebook were idiots. Early investors in Amazon - idiots.
> Microsoft - idiots
> Adobe - idiots
> Google - idiots


LOL it's so easy to "predict" the past isn't it? The future? Not so much.

For every Amazon, Walmart or Apple, there are a thousand failed companies that went out of business. For every early investor that struck it rich with Amazon or Apple, there are a thousand more that lost their shirts.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> That is precisely how every company works. You can make a few guesses, but at the end of the day they are no match for reality. And in the case of SDCs you're not just providing something new, you're asking the pax to literally change their whole life. No one has ever been driven by a robot car driver on a mass scale before and you think people will just say "eh, ok" like it's nothing?
> 
> The young people, perhaps. But the old timers? No way. That's why we wait for them to die off and then this thing has got a better chance. How long will that take? Oh 10-30 years or so. Gee, where have I heard that number before?
> 
> And all those companies you named the early investors were gamblers and huge risk-takers.
> 
> It's easy to Monday morning QB when a tech company becomes successful but believe you me there are tons of unsuccessful tech start-ups. For every one Facebook there's a thousand Napsters. (Sean Parker was an early investor in both).


Sean Parker wasn't an investor in Napster, he founded Napster.

*Senior citizens will lead the self-driving revolution*
*https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/...-cars-villages-florida-retirement-communities*

Yes, only 1 in 10 VC funded ventures end up making it. But the one Google or Amazon or Intel pays for all the duds and then some. This is how capitalism works. It allows societies to take big risks with big rewards. I realize you're from California so you might not be familiar with the concept, I'll look for some videos on capitalism for you.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Sean Parker wasn't an investor in Napster, he founded Napster.
> 
> *Senior citizens will lead the self-driving revolution*
> *https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/...-cars-villages-florida-retirement-communities*
> 
> Yes, only 1 in 10 VC funded ventures end up making it. But the one Google or Amazon or Intel pays for all the duds and then some. This is how capitalism works. It allows societies to take big risks with big rewards. I realize you're from California so you might not be familiar with the concept, I'll look for some videos on capitalism for you.


I don't disagree with you on how capitalism works but I do disagree with you that Waymo is going to be on the winning end. At least not right away

1 in 10 VC funded ventures are successful? I thought it was even worse than that but ok, I'll accept that. Here's the thing though: I really think Wayno's gonna be in that 90% of money-losers

Sorry to disappoint.

But I am very excited to wait and see. I'll even wait years if I have to.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I don't disagree with you on how capitalism works but I do disagree with you that Waymo is going to be on the winning end. At least not right away
> 
> 1 in 10 VC funded ventures are successful? I thought it was even worse than that but ok, I'll accept that. Here's the thing though: I really think Wayno's gonna be in that 90% of money-losers
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> But I am very excited to wait and see. I'll even wait years if I have to.


You won't have to.


----------



## Oscar Levant

tomatopaste said:


> Spot on comparison. Self driving vehicle technology, today, is powerful enough to destroy the driving-for-hire industry, today.


If you cannot grasp the falseness of your comparison, then you have no credibility whatsoever. There is no point in even debating with you. Later.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> You won't have to.


Just for the record, and this goes out to everyone reading along as well:

tomatopaste, aka the person who works for the think tank that was hired by Waymo, is telling us that Waymo is going to be extremely successful with this SDC taxi business they are about to launch.

Does anyone here think that maybe, just maybe, that might be a wee bit subjective?

Just a bit?

Oh and Tomato, remember that lady co-worker of yours who posted on here under your name, calling herself "Monica" and saying she was your intern? She did say and I quote "full disclosure, we work for a Think tank that was hired by the self driving car industry..." yeah about that: maybe she should not have divulged that info. It knocked out your credibility. I'm not trying to tell you how to run your business but... maybe give her a time out.


----------



## tomatopaste

Oscar Levant said:


> If you cannot grasp the falseness of your comparison, then you have no credibility whatsoever. There is no point in even debating with you. Later.


I have credibility up the wazoo


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> I have credibility up the wazoo


you're a legend in your own mind


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Just for the record, and this goes out to everyone reading along as well:
> 
> tomatopaste, aka the person who works for the think tank that was hired by Waymo, is telling us that Waymo is going to be extremely successful with this SDC taxi business they are about to launch.
> 
> Does anyone here think that maybe, just maybe, that might be a wee bit subjective?
> 
> Just a bit?
> 
> Oh and Tomato, remember that lady co-worker of yours who posted on here under your name, calling herself "Monica" and saying she was your intern? She did say and I quote "full disclosure, we work for a Think tank that was hired by the self driving car industry..." yeah about that: maybe she should not have divulged that info. It knocked out your credibility. I'm not trying to tell you how to run your business but... maybe give her a time out.


I heart's reading comprehension is not good. And he just makes shit up.

Self driving cars won't work cause:
1. Car washes
2. Tomato's lack of credibility


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> On the contrary. I can show in 6 bullet points why self driving cars will be a home run:
> 
> There will be no reason to ever chose an Uber over a Waymo. Waymo will be:
> 
> cheaper
> safer
> more reliable. they won't cancel on you
> brand new spacious vehicles, better than most Uber select.
> you won't have to ride with a stranger
> won't have to listen to @iheartuber @jocker12 or @tohunt4me biotch about transhumanist crap.
> The "community" can't do that cause its positions are all based on emotion.


New self driving cars will run amok with expenses.
Stay grounded half the time.
And require a bevy of technicians to address the simplest of problems.

Just like the new " fly by wire" fighters that can not operate without computer assist.

Put THROTTLE CABLES BACK IN CARS !

Ban deadly cost prohibitive accelerate by servo electronic mechanisms !

Establish HUMAN RIGHTS OVER THOSE OF TRANSHUMANIST MONSTERS AND THEIR FREAKISH FRANKENSTEIN DEVICES !


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> That is precisely how every company works. You can make a few guesses, but at the end of the day they are no match for reality. And in the case of SDCs you're not just providing something new, you're asking the pax to literally change their whole life. No one has ever been driven by a robot car driver on a mass scale before and you think people will just say "eh, ok" like it's nothing?
> 
> The young people, perhaps. But the old timers? No way. That's why we wait for them to die off and then this thing has got a better chance. How long will that take? Oh 10-30 years or so. Gee, where have I heard that number before?
> 
> And all those companies you named the early investors were gamblers and huge risk-takers.
> 
> It's easy to Monday morning QB when a tech company becomes successful but believe you me there are tons of unsuccessful tech start-ups. For every one Facebook there's a thousand Napsters. (Sean Parker was an early investor in both).


Self driving cars are the surest thing since Nicolette Sheridan

https://www.google.com/search?q=a+s...d=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=kPvs7agAgplXjM:


----------



## tohunt4me

MAN OVER MACHINE !

End the wiring of Our Country !

Abolish the N.S.A. CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM IN UTAH !

Severe its Fiber Optic Spinal Column !

BRING BACK FREEDOM !


----------



## tomatopaste

tohunt4me said:


> New self driving cars will run amok with expenses.
> Stay grounded half the time.
> And require a bevy of technicians to address the simplest of problems.
> 
> Just like the new " fly by wire" fighters that can not operate without computer assist.
> 
> Put THROTTLE CABLES BACK IN CARS !
> 
> Ban deadly cost prohibitive accelerate by servo electronic mechanisms !
> 
> Establish HUMAN RIGHTS OVER THOSE OF TRANSHUMANIST MONSTERS AND THEIR FREAKISH FRANKENSTEIN DEVICES !


Day drinking again?


----------



## tohunt4me

Your prison is being built around you.
It expands to your vehicle.
And your " smart home".

The hardware will be placed in your mind soon.

The goal is to Make you part of the grid.

God gave Free Will.

Government takes it Away.



tomatopaste said:


> Day drinking again?


I Abstain.
Most Especially from your Flavour of Kool Aid.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> I heart's reading comprehension is not good. And he just makes shit up.
> 
> Self driving cars won't work cause:
> 1. Car washes
> 2. Tomato's lack of credibility


I don't understand this comment.

I gave many reasons why a SDC taxi business, whether run by Waymo or whomever, would be so challenging that it will probably fail at this time. If this were an alternate universe that would be a different story but as reality stands now Waymo has its work cut out for them. One of the many reasons I gave was that I was less than confident that Waymo would be able to maintain the very mundane yet very necessary logistical tasks of managing a fleet of cars.

What the Tomato here is trying to do is belittle my concern by acting like "oh come on, it's just a car wash!"

Anyway, I'll wait to get the pudding to see where the proof is.

According to the Tomato, I won't have to wait long....


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> Day drinking again?


You will look down at your handcuffs and thank your oppressors for the shiney bracelet gifts.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Day drinking again?


You know what Tomato, there's a very real chance these things could happen. And when they do I'm just dying to see how you will back peddle.

No need to reply, I know what you will say- now. I'm more interested to see what you will say when you are force-fed a BBQ Crow lunch.

Also, for a self-proclaimed right wing guy you sure do seem mighty anxious to see our society live in a world where humans are controlled by robot transportation corporations.

I guess you're more on the Fascist side of the right wing rather than the Libertarian side.


----------



## tohunt4me

Man is Capable of so much More
Than being a Servant Drone in a Corporate Colony.
Being fed G.M.O. paste and wired into the grid.

Evolution Dies at H1

Tranhumanist Devices are Electronic crutches.

I will Never subscribe to World Hive.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I don't understand this comment.
> 
> I gave many reasons why a SDC taxi business, whether run by Waymo or whomever, would be so challenging that it will probably fail at this time. If this were an alternate universe that would be a different story but as reality stands now Waymo has its work cut out for them. One of the many reasons I gave was that I was less than confident that Waymo would be able to maintain the very mundane yet very necessary logistical tasks of managing a fleet of cars.
> 
> What the Tomato here is trying to do is belittle my concern by acting like "oh come on, it's just a car wash!"
> 
> Anyway, I'll wait to get the pudding to see where the proof is.
> 
> According to the Tomato, I won't have to wait long....


The only reason I laughed at it is cause it's laughable. Waymo's mini vans are version 1.0 or 1.1. Future versions won't even have rear view mirrors pertruding from the sides


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> I have credibility up the wazoo


patently false despite what your teachers in your remedial english classes at the adult learning center might tell you.


----------



## UberPyro

While I see the impact that autonomous cars will have on fair weather markets I do not ever see them being a full time service in places that receive heavy snow.. as that is when 90% of ride hailing services are used in UT .I have no fear of losing my job to robots and I'll keep making my killing


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> The only reason I laughed at it is cause it's laughable. Waymo's mini vans are version 1.0 or 1.1. Future versions won't even have rear view mirrors pertruding from the sides


And those future versions are "weeks away", right? LOL


----------



## tomatopaste

UberPyro said:


> While I see the impact that autonomous cars will have on fair weather markets I do not ever see them being a full time service in places that receive heavy snow.. as that is when 90% of ride hailing services are used in UT .I have no fear of losing my job to robots and I'll keep making my killing


Park City is probably safe next season, but my guess is it's toast too beyond 2019. They'll be able to show sdc's drive better than humans in the snow as well.


Utah could become the first state to fully legalize driverless, autonomous vehicles anywhere on the state's roads under a bill that cleared its first hurdle Wednesday. And state officials say the good news is those cars will never drive while drunken, distracted or talking on cellphones.
https://www.sltrib.com/news/politic...ully-legalize-self-driving-cars-on-its-roads/



tohunt4me said:


> You will look down at your handcuffs and thank your oppressors for the shiney bracelet gifts.


What makes you think I won't be one of the oppressors?

Can you make sandwiches?


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> Park City is probably safe next season, but my guess is it's toast too beyond 2019. They'll be able to show sdc's drive better than humans in the snow as well.
> 
> 
> Utah could become the first state to fully legalize driverless, autonomous vehicles anywhere on the state's roads under a bill that cleared its first hurdle Wednesday. And state officials say the good news is those cars will never drive while drunken, distracted or talking on cellphones.
> https://www.sltrib.com/news/politic...ully-legalize-self-driving-cars-on-its-roads/
> 
> What makes you think I won't be one of the oppressors?
> 
> Can you make sandwiches?


I can make Pizzas !
From scratch.
And Great Sandwiches

Robots dont appreciate Sandwiches

2 sandwiches that would blow anyones mind.
Poboy sandwich.
( New Orleans thing a POBOY SANDWICH)
Roast Beef POBOY sandwich with " "debris" . . . gravy full of bits of meat.

MUFFALATTA SANDWICH.

And
DEEP FRIED SOFT SHELL CRAB POBOY.
ALSO FRIED OYSTER POBOY.

IF YOU HAVENT TRIED ALL 4

YOU HAVENT LIVED !

1 bite make you SLAP YOUR ROBOT !

But the French say our french bread isnt right .
Theyre not impressed with our cheese and wine either. They love the seafood.


----------



## tomatopaste

tohunt4me said:


> I can make Pizzas !
> From scratch.
> And Great Sandwiches
> 
> Robots dont appreciate Sandwiches
> 
> 2 sandwiches that would blow anyones mind.
> Poboy sandwich.
> ( New Orleans thing a POBOY SANDWICH)
> Roast Beef POBOY sandwich with " "debris" . . . gravy full of bits of meat.
> 
> MUFFALATTA SANDWICH.
> 
> And
> DEEP FRIED SOFT SHELL CRAB POBOY.
> ALSO FRIED OYSTER POBOY.
> 
> IF YOU HAVENT TRIED ALL 4
> 
> YOU HAVENT LIVED !
> 
> 1 bite make you SLAP YOUR ROBOT !
> 
> But the French say our french bread isnt right .
> Theyre not impressed with our cheese and wine either. They love the seafood.


I'll put in a good word for you with the other overlords. The housing plans for sandwich makers is pretty nice.


----------

